# Help! I want to Add a Thread to my Favorites!!



## musiclova (Dec 12, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how to add a thread to my favorites please?


----------



## Nonie (Dec 12, 2004)

You will need to respond to the thread in order to get a chance to save to favorites. In other words, click on Reply and then post sth - even if it's "I just wanted to add this to my favorites." Now before you submit, scroll down past the graemlins and you will see the option
*Add this thread to my favorites*
Make sure that's checked before you Submit and the thread should now appear in your list of favorites on your home page.

HTH


----------



## SVT (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm able to save to favorites without responding. Every post I click into has this option very close to the bottom, right above "Rate this topic".

Do either of you see the same?


----------



## Nonie (Dec 12, 2004)

SVT, duh! Thanks /images/graemlins/notworthy.gif Never noticed that before. /images/graemlins/dork.gif


----------



## musiclova (Dec 12, 2004)

Sorry ladies.  Had to logoff for a minute.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## SVT (Dec 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nonie said:*
SVT, duh! Thanks /images/graemlins/notworthy.gif Never noticed that before. /images/graemlins/dork.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nonie, you've been flagging favorites the hard way? Girl!

/images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------

